# my new babies



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

These are my new babies ,they are 3 weeks old and adorable


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

what type of cat are they, they look like wild ones more then domestic:lol2: but 100% cute :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I *NEED* to give them kisses!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I *NEED* to give them kisses!!!


 
Aye u join the back of the queue and NOOOOOO pushing:lol2:


God they are stunning:flrt:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

WHAT TYPE OF CAT ARE THESE BEAUTYS???:flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

shell195 said:


> aye u join the back of the queue and noooooo pushing:lol2:
> 
> 
> God they are stunning:flrt:


 i was here fiiirst!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

These are lynx


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Fwuffy eeeeears :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous lynx!!! :flrt::flrt:are they yours or you just rearing


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> These are lynx


how do you get a pet lynx?? do u work at a zoo or something and bought them home?:whistling2: i want one:devil::flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

andy123 said:


> how do you get a pet lynx?? do u work at a zoo or something and bought them home?:whistling2: i want one:devil::flrt:


With a DWA and lots of money :lol2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

oh ok:lol2: will have to wait abit then before i could get one but stunning animals:flrt:


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

they are absolutely gorgeous!!!! im soo jealous!!!!:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Stunning babies, I'm drooling over them :lol2:


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

i have a mege phobia of cats but there stunning still wouldnt like to meet one but gorgeous any how!!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

aww, little sweeties. Their going to be fun in another few weeks!! I lovelynx, are they European?


----------



## angel brooks (May 6, 2009)

oh my god how cute are they i so want one


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

lynx update was there this week they are the best


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

Those Babies are really cute.!
Lush ferret btw!
x


----------

